# How to choose apps or games for Kindle Fire HD?



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

This is my first kindle product.  When I go to the amazon app store, how do I know where the apps or games are for my son's kindle fire hd?  Some games say kindle edition and some don't.  Some apps say "app for android".  Is there an easy department that will take me to kindle fire he apps. And games?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Under the "Buy" button, it should say if it's compatible with your Fire (I think) and it has a link to show all compatible devices on your account.

BEtsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a screenshot of what it should say for a Fire or Fire HD:










You can see it's compatible with my brother's original Fire but no other device on my account.

For a Fire HDX, it'll give you a chance to "push" it to your HDX, but not for an earlier Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are also these two direct links for Kindle Fire Games
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_3427287011_nr_n_7?rh=n%3A2350149011%2Cn%3A%212478760011%2Cn%3A%212492217011%2Cn%3A3427287011%2Cn%3A2478844011&bbn=3427287011&ie=UTF8

and Kindle Fire apps
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sv_mas_3?ie=UTF8&node=3427287011

Betsy


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Sorry for the ?s.  Do I buy these games on my pc then transfer to the Fire or will I purchase and download right from the Fire?  I haven't opened it yet as it is for my sons Xmas present....trying to plan ahead.  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, no problem, that's what the forum is for! Well, that and discussing books (Book Corner), tea and movies or tv shows (Not Quite Kindle) and tons of other stuff!

You can buy the apps on the PC, assuming it is registered to your account. I don't believe that the Fire is completely registered to your account for Appstore purchases until you do it from the device, even if you can see it on your account under Manage Your Kindle.

However, for the Fires up through the HD, even after you are registered to the App Store, if they are purchased from the PC, you have to download them to the device from the device. You'll see them in the Cloud on the app.

Sometimes when buying from the PC, there is a delay before they become available on the Cloud on the device. Just sync and wait a few minutes, they'll usually show up.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty sure the fire won't show as registered until you open the box and let it phone home, as it were.

If it's the first Fire you've purchased, you'll get 500 Amazon coins, which equates to $5 worth of apps.  You could also buy a gift card to apply to his account.

You do want to think about whether the device will be registered to YOUR account or if you will set up one of his own.  (I don't know how old a kid he is.)  There are advantages to both approaches and, either way, there are parental controls and the Free Time app that will let you restrict access to things if you need to.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Fire is an android operating system if I remember right.
I just click on an app I like and the screen Betsy showed pops up.  Now if you are buying from the Fire, it will not let you buy an incompatible app.

One other thing, no matter the price, you always get the buy button whether it is $0 or $6.99.  Now on books and apps even if the price goes up or down, you only buy once.  For example today 'the adventures of mos?" is free.  Tomorrow it will be back to it's regular price.    There are also many free apps every day.  Games, productive stuff, etc.  Just have fun searching.  Oh and on every search there is a box (usually says relevance) with an arrow beside it, if you click on the arrow it will give you other search options including price low to high.
So on that app if you bought it today it was free and yours forever.  Even if you change devices.  Everything you get at Amazon is stored in their cloud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been thinking about how to describe the Fire registration process, as IT is different from an eInk device.

I actually have a Fire HDX on my account that's a gift for someone else, so I just checked.  It is definitely registered to my account, sitting in the box unopened.  I can choose it to send books to.  It has an email address, and under "Manage my Kindles" I have the option to deregister it.

I think what has to happen from the device is registering it to the AppStore, which is a separate process.  When I look at the "push" menu for an app in the App Store, which is available for HDX models, it isn't there.

So, the Fire IS registered, just not completely registered, as in not registered with the App store, until you turn it on.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> I just click on an app I like and the screen Betsy showed pops up. Now if you are buying from the Fire, it will not let you buy an incompatible app.


This is important--the screen I showed is the PC page. You don't get anything similar buying from the Fire as it won't let you buy an uncompatible app. You can buy an incompatible app from the PC (at least you used to be able to) but you'll get a warning.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is important--the screen I showed is the PC page. You don't get anything similar buying from the Fire as it won't let you buy an uncompatible app. You can buy an incompatible app from the PC (at least you used to be able to) but you'll get a warning.
> 
> Betsy


I bought an incompatible earlier this week from the pc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been thinking about how to describe the Fire registration process, as IT is different from an eInk device.
> 
> I actually have a Fire HDX on my account that's a gift for someone else, so I just checked. It is definitely registered to my account, sitting in the box unopened. I can choose it to send books to. It has an email address, and under "Manage my Kindles" I have the option to deregister it.
> 
> ...


Agreed. When you buy a Fire it's 'registered' to your account the same way an eInk device is -- so you can rename it and send books to it.

But it is NOT automatically registered as an allowed device in the Appstore. You have to get it connected wirelessly first to do that.

Note that when purchased through your account, it will come registered to your account, unless you indicate it's a gift, in which case it won't come registered anywhere. Either way, the person to whom you are giving it can easily re-register it to _their_ account, at which point it will no longer show on yours. And neither will any content you'd put on it while it was 'yours' I think.


----------

